# Shimano Deore SL-M590 Rapidfire Schalthebel Paar



## Stuhlbein3 (25. März 2010)

Schalthebel / Shifter
Deore SL-M590 (Modell 2010)
Für: 9-fach Zahnkranz + 3-fach Kurbel
Mit 2-Way Release: erlaubt das Schalten durch Drücken mit dem Daumen oder Ziehen mit dem Zeigefinger.
Ein längerer Haupthebel verbessert die Schaltergonomie.
Ergonomisch angepasste Druckpunkte führen zu einem knackigeren Schaltgefühl und bieten ein direkteres Feedback. 
*Paar Schalthebel:* 
linker Shifter: 3-fach gerastert 
Rechter Shifter 9-fach gerastert 
mit Ganganzeige 
für Lenkerdurchmesser 22,2 mm *(Standart)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280483745729&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT​


----------

